# ARV - Artemis Resources



## Captain_Chaza (28 May 2007)

This little maiden is finding some wind
Note the Magic of "Moly" in the announcement

Salute and Gods' Speed


----------



## motion (13 July 2007)

Yep also got a mention in todays paper the australian. 

I think this is a good young stock. More info to come soon...

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,22064531-23634,00.html

"Such favour has yet to hit another moly stock, recently listed Aussie Q Resources. With its flagship Whitewash project north of Eidsvold, Queensland, the company's $10 million float closed in May. Its case is that world moly production in 2005 was 181,000 tonnes. Just the oil and gas pipelines now being planned will take 250,000 tonnes while the flood of new coal liquefaction plants being built will each require 3000 tonnes a year of molybdenum as a catalyst. Artemis Resources (ARV) has started exploration for molybdenum on ground next door to the deposit owned by Moly Mines. "


----------



## greggy (19 July 2007)

motion said:


> Yep also got a mention in todays paper the australian.
> 
> I think this is a good young stock. More info to come soon...
> 
> ...



Hi motion,

This stock may well indeed have a good future. Its also taken a $2.5 million placement of shares in CTS.  It will also be having a considerable involvement in the upcoming Apollo Minerals float.  A 1 for 1 loyalty option issue is also coming up (this is mentioned in the IPO's Prospectus).
Now for the downside.  As an interested investor they have yet to remain to return my calls or email.  Why bother investing in a company such as this one if they treat prospective lnvestors like this? Pity though as ARV is an interesting story.  Intersuisse has also come out with a Buy rating on this one.  But I won't even consider investing until they respond to my queries.  If I miss out, I miss out.  If and when they do I will post an update here.
DYOR


----------



## motion (19 July 2007)

greggy said:


> Hi motion,
> 
> This stock may well indeed have a good future. Its also taken a $2.5 million placement of shares in CTS.  It will also be having a considerable involvement in the upcoming Apollo Minerals float.  A 1 for 1 loyalty option issue is also coming up (this is mentioned in the IPO's Prospectus).
> Now for the downside.  As an interested investor they have yet to remain to return my calls or email.  Why bother investing in a company such as this one if they treat prospective lnvestors like this? Pity though as ARV is an interesting story.  Intersuisse has also come out with a Buy rating on this one.  But I won't even consider investing until they respond to my queries.  If I miss out, I miss out.  If and when they do I will post an update here.
> DYOR





Hi Greggy, 

Yes this company sure has a good future. It has missed alot of peoples radar and maybe this is why there is not much of a buy side. 

Sorry to hear management are not good at responding.. I hope this will change in the future as they are an interesting company.

I'm interested in this company because they are boarding Moly Mines. This said they have some great projects in other places as well. 

You are also right about placement in CTS. But they also have a good cash flow see last report 04/05/07.

Well just some info the chew the fat on.. Hope to see you onboard Greggy

Projects at the moment.

*Artemis Resources Limited (ARV) *is a gold, copper and metals exploration company with the projects located in Western Australia. 
Yandal Project:The Project is located 95km from Wiluna in WA. The Project has been reported to contain two inferred mineral resources of 320,000t @ 2.29 g/t Au at Lowlands and 39,600t @ 6.47 g/t Au at Slav Well. Both deposits are shallow oxide resources defined to a depth of approximately 50m and remain open along strike. 

*Mount Clement:*The project is located 35km S-SW of NuStar Mining’s 541,000oz Paulsens gold mine in WA. The project has been reported to contain indicated mineral resources of 526,000t @ 2.4 g/t Au for 40,600oz Au. 

*Bamboo Creek:*The project is located 45km northeast of Marble Bar in the eastern region of the Pilbara Craton in WA. Areas within the project are considered to be prospective for a range of minerals including gold, molybdenum, nickel, chrome and platinum group elements. 

*Yilgarn Project:*The project is prospective for copper and gold and consists of two separate groups of tenements, Yarbu North and Coppermine Bore, which cover part of the Marda-Diemals greenstone belt. The Yarbu North prospect covers an area of 840ha and is approximately 150km north of Southern Cross in WA. The Company intends to conduct initial exploration by way of assembly of all available open file geological and geophysical data with the aim of establishing broad geological models and target areas.


----------



## greggy (19 July 2007)

motion said:


> Hi Greggy,
> 
> Yes this company sure has a good future. It has missed alot of peoples radar and maybe this is why there is not much of a buy side.
> 
> ...




Hi Motion,

Nice summary.  Pity about the management though.  I would be probably now be if they gave me decent answers.  Being next door to MOL's ground is potentially very exciting.  Also, Tony Grey is an adviser to the ARV board. From memory, please correct me if I'm wrong, he was a founding director of Pancontinental Mining and is currently a director of Mega Uranium.  Mega owns 10% of ARV.
Good luck with your investment Motion and to the sea-faring Captain should he be on board.
DYOR


----------



## motion (19 July 2007)

greggy said:


> Hi Motion,
> 
> Nice summary.  Pity about the management though.  I would be probably now be if they gave me decent answers.  Being next door to MOL's ground is potentially very exciting.  Also, Tony Grey is an adviser to the ARV board. From memory, please correct me if I'm wrong, he was a founding director of Pancontinental Mining and is currently a director of Mega Uranium.  Mega owns 10% of ARV.
> Good luck with your investment Motion and to the sea-faring Captain should he be on board.
> DYOR




Hi Greggy, You are correct Tony Grey is on board.. they seem to have some good people in the team Frans Voermans is also a well known person and is a Geologist for them. We will see whats happens.. 

Good luck hope the reply comes soon


----------



## ta2693 (20 July 2007)

ARV’s Spinifex Ridge project is located 50 km north east of Marble Bar in the East Pilbara region of WA. The project lies* less than 800 metres *to the east of the world class Spinifex Ridge molybdenum-copper project that is now owned by Moly Mines Limited (MOL).

Mol shoot from 3.88 to 7.1 in less than a month. 
I think ARV definitely could find something similar to MOL. they are so close (less than 800)


----------



## motion (21 July 2007)

ta2693 said:


> ARV’s Spinifex Ridge project is located 50 km north east of Marble Bar in the East Pilbara region of WA. The project lies* less than 800 metres *to the east of the world class Spinifex Ridge molybdenum-copper project that is now owned by Moly Mines Limited (MOL).
> 
> Mol shoot from 3.88 to 7.1 in less than a month.
> I think ARV definitely could find something similar to MOL. they are so close (less than 800)




Ta2693,

You are very correct this is a small company just waiting to explode and with ARV already started exploration I really think this is one to keep an eye on...

I will try and get some diagrams and more information up about this company soon..


----------



## motion (9 August 2007)

Hi Guys, 

Ann ann out this morning. I have also attached the picture which show how close they are to Moly mines.

This update  by management is really highlighting that the second stage is starting. Also highlighting how close they are to moly mines and there findings. I really think ARV have great management and is worth a look with it's current position next to Moly mines.

*SECOND STAGE EXPLORATION AT SPINIFEX RIDGE-BAMBOO CREEK PROJECT ABOUT TO COMMENCE.*

*Highlights*

• Northern area, which is adjacent to world-class Spinifex Ridge Molybdenum-Copper deposit, will be the prime target of investigations for similar style of mineralization.

• Several areas to be targeted with potential for Bamboo Creek – style gold mineralization

• Four Kimberlite pipe-like magnetic features to be further investigated for diamond indicators.

Diversified Australian resources company Artemis Resources Ltd (ASX: ARV) advises that the next stage of exploration on the company’s Spinifex Ridge- Bamboo Creek Project in the East Pilbara Region of Western
Australia (refer Figure 1) is due to commence.

Initial exploration conducted earlier this year in the Northern area has identified several zones of alteration which could represent a number of mineralization styles including porphyry-hosted Spinifex Ridge-style molybdenumcopper or Bamboo Creek-style gold mineralization. A copper-stained gossan was located over one of these alteration zones approximately 1000m east and along strike of the Spinifex Ridge deposit. 

The gossan returned strongly anomalous values for a number of elements including molybdenum, copper, lead and gold.

Artemis rates these findings as highly encouraging and has planned a detailed assessment of this high priority area.

Other promising targets to be further investigated include several zones of alteration associated with faults and shears which could represent repetitions or extensions of the shear-related Bamboo Creek gold mineralization.

Four possible Kimberlite pipes, one of which is has a near perfect Bullseye image, will be further assessed by ground magnetics and bulk sampling.

The main purpose of this programme is to advance one or several prospects to a stage where promising targets have been generated which are ready for drill testing later this year.

The northern part of Artemis tenement, E45/2596, lies less than 800 metres east of the world-class Spinifex Ridge Molybdenum-Copper Project owned by Moly Mines Ltd (ASX:MOL) . 

This mineralization was discovered in the early seventies and subsequently explored by a number of international companies. In July 2006 Moly Mines announced a JORC compliant resource of 500 Million tonnes @ 0.06% Mo and 0.09% Cu Spinifex Ridge ranks as one of largest undeveloped molybdenum deposits in the world with an in situ resource inventory of approximately 620 million pounds molybdenum and 950 million pounds of copper. 

Moly Mines is presently undertaking a feasibility study for a “Base Case” 20 million tonnes per annum processing facility. The mine is expected to be operational by mid 2009 and will be Australia’s first entry into the molybdenum market.

Molybdenum is an important additive in stainless steel, chemicals and lubricants and is attracting its best prices in 30 years (over US$30/lb for Molybdenum Oxide) as supplies come under pressure by soaring iron ore demand.


----------



## greggy (9 August 2007)

motion said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Ann ann out this morning. I have also attached the picture which show how close they are to Moly mines.
> 
> ...




Nice work agaim motion.  IMO this stock is likely to attract more interest when they announce any drilling dates.  There's not many shares on issue and if they stick to what they've said in the prospectus a loyalty option issue is likely to take place soon.  I'm still on the sidelines though as I've become a bit more cautious investing in the speculative end during the past few weeks.
Still no response to my email which is a bit of a worry.
DYOR


----------



## motion (9 August 2007)

greggy said:


> Nice work agaim motion.  IMO this stock is likely to attract more interest when they announce any drilling dates.  There's not many shares on issue and if they stick to what they've said in the prospectus a loyalty option issue is likely to take place soon.  I'm still on the sidelines though as I've become a bit more cautious investing in the speculative end during the past few weeks.
> Still no response to my email which is a bit of a worry.
> DYOR





Hey greggy, Thanks mate I do believe that have what it takes to get this one off the ground. But you are right they key here is a number of things and drilling dates is one of them. 

I believe that the 1:1 loyalty options will come in October; this is what I'm hearing on the grape vine. I agree with being cautious when buying into speculative stocks as I have been burnt before and it’s not the best feeling when looking into new speculative stocks. I do think ARV have something to offer and if they can product results on the drilling then I think this will really start to get peoples notice. 

Sorry to hear about the email, I know management are busy but they should always make time to reply to emails when received from current or future share holders. But keep an eye on this greggy as we might see some movement over the next 6 months.


----------



## motion (10 August 2007)

Well looks like the time has come for the APOLLO Ann

I have attched the PDF for people interested and currently holding ARV

DETAILS OF APOLLO MINERALS LIMITED IPO FINALISED
Key points:
• Artemis’ shareholders to have priority allocation in Apollo IPO
• Record date for priority allocation of 17 August 2007
• Artemis and Cartesian Capital appointed as Lead Managers of the Apollo Minerals proposed IPO


----------



## motion (4 September 2007)

Morning Guys, 

ARV have an ann out today ! .. I know Uranium is not the product of the month at the moment, But I see this as some postive news for arv and it's future. It's making a real stand and getting in where the key players are currently mining or are about to have success.

The ann can be found on there website.. but here are the highlights...


*ARTEMIS ACQUIRES STAKE IN HIGHLY PROSPECTIVE URANIUM PROJECTS IN NIGER, WEST AFRICA*

Key points:
• Artemis subsidiary to take 51 per cent interest in two Uranium Projects in Niger (West Africa)

• Tenements are within the highly prospective Tim Mersoi basin in Niger and adjacent to Tegguida uranium deposit (15,000 tonne U3O8) currently being developed by China’s CNNC

• Niger is one of the world’s largest producers of uranium

• Artemis joins other major mining and exploration companies in Niger including Areva, Rio Tinto and Uramin to conduct exploration in one of the world’s richest uranium provinces


----------



## greggy (4 September 2007)

motion said:


> Morning Guys,
> 
> ARV have an ann out today ! .. I know Uranium is not the product of the month at the moment, But I see this as some postive news for arv and it's future. It's making a real stand and getting in where the key players are currently mining or are about to have success.
> 
> ...



Hi motion,

ARV's move into Niger is very interesting indeed.  Niger is one of the world's richest uranium deposits. Being next door to the Tegguida uranium deposit is also interesting.  China's CNNC may well take a closer look at ARV should it come up with some good exploration results.  Still at a early stage, but this move is likely to increase market interest.
I'm still not holding, but its on my watch list. I've got my hands full with EMR at the moment.
DYOR


----------



## motion (4 September 2007)

greggy said:


> Hi motion,
> 
> ARV's move into Niger is very interesting indeed.  Niger is one of the world's richest uranium deposits. Being next door to the Tegguida uranium deposit is also interesting.  China's CNNC may well take a closer look at ARV should it come up with some good exploration results.  Still at a early stage, but this move is likely to increase market interest.
> I'm still not holding, but its on my watch list. I've got my hands full with EMR at the moment.
> DYOR




G'day greggy, Great to catchup again.. Yep it's a very interesting move by ARV to get smack bang in the middle of the worlds richest uranium deposits. It's the same strategy as the molly project they have going at the moment buying land right smack bang next to "MOL" Moly Mines. I still think ARV are very much a startup mining company but with some excellent projects in the basket I'm sure this will start to kick off once drilling commences and Apollo starts up as well. 

Any reply to your email ?

EMR is a nice little package at the moment... Good luck with it.... Hope to see you on board before the train leaves, but I'm sure you have sometime yet...


----------



## greggy (4 September 2007)

motion said:


> G'day greggy, Great to catchup again.. Yep it's a very interesting move by ARV to get smack bang in the middle of the worlds richest uranium deposits. It's the same strategy as the molly project they have going at the moment buying land right smack bang next to "MOL" Moly Mines. I still think ARV are very much a startup mining company but with some excellent projects in the basket I'm sure this will start to kick off once drilling commences and Apollo starts up as well.
> 
> Any reply to your email ?
> Hi motion,
> ...



ARV's ground next door to MOL looks very interesting.  If ARV gets some good exploration results on their ground next door I wouldn't be surprised if ARV floats its off.  Still early days, but ARV does have a range of interesting projects, is cashed up and has a considerable stake in CTS. As I've said I'm pretty much tied up with EMR at present, but will soon take another look at ARV as it has plenty of potential. No reply to my email as yet.
DYOR


----------



## ellehcim (5 September 2007)

ANN Out: 

One for one bonus option issue for shreholders registered as of 13 Sept.


Buy price 1c
Exercise price 25c 
Expire Sept 09.


----------



## motion (5 September 2007)

ellehcim said:


> ANN Out:
> 
> One for one bonus option issue for shreholders registered as of 13 Sept.
> 
> ...




Hey ellehcim, 

yep thats correct this is a very interesting time for AVR with all the news coming out at the moment and them giving the 1:1 in options I really think people are going to look at this company and it's projects... 

It's also interesting they have moved the 1:1 options date and it now closes on the 13 September.... I think if you review all there projects you can see the options are worth every cent..and the share price being around the 29c mark after correction will a all time high of 48 cents and a tight share registry, it's I'm sure the 25c exercise price is looking better and better .... 

Hope to see you on board...


----------



## motion (5 September 2007)

Dam I missed the stock tipping  this month... it's now up 18% today with the ann and only 5 sellers left with 113,000 in total... will be interesting day !!


----------



## ellehcim (5 September 2007)

motion said:


> Hey ellehcim,
> 
> yep thats correct this is a very interesting time for AVR with all the news coming out at the moment and them giving the 1:1 in options I really think people are going to look at this company and it's projects...
> 
> ...





Yes I hold at the moment - bought in at 27c so happy to hold for now.  Saw this as a medium to long term so oppies are welcome for me.


----------



## motion (5 September 2007)

ellehcim said:


> Yes I hold at the moment - bought in at 27c so happy to hold for now.  Saw this as a medium to long term so oppies are welcome for me.




Great to have you onboard, it's a great compnay with lots of value.... I think the next 12 months will be very interesting


----------



## greggy (5 September 2007)

Hi motion,

You must be pretty pleased with today's performance, largely due to the announcement in relation to the generous option issue (1 for 1 at 1c).
Well done.
DYOR


----------



## motion (5 September 2007)

greggy said:


> Hi motion,
> 
> You must be pretty pleased with today's performance, largely due to the announcement in relation to the generous option issue (1 for 1 at 1c).
> Well done.
> DYOR




Hey greggy, 

Yes very pleased not only have they managed to get the share price backup to a nice range, but also bought some more attention to the company... The 1:1 at 1c is great news... I really think management have done a great job here...

The only sad thing is I was away and could not put my tipping in... oh well next month...


----------



## ta2693 (26 September 2007)

I still have not received the option application form. The close date is 2nd Oct.
I am a little bit worried about it. 
Has anyone received the option application form?


----------



## motion (27 September 2007)

ta2693 said:


> I still have not received the option application form. The close date is 2nd Oct.
> I am a little bit worried about it.
> Has anyone received the option application form?




Hi ta2693, 

hmmm very strange Yes I got mine about 3 week ago. You can also get a copy from the web. Just got to the ann on asx or the company website.

good luck


----------



## motion (9 November 2007)

*Artemis commences exploration work at Niger Uranium JV*

Hi Guys, 

Great news out. I'm very excited about the projects arv have now and coming soon. With drilling about to start next door to "molly mines" and work in Niger starting next year is really going to see this company take off. 

With nice grades in the area and also close to where Rio Tinto is exploring &  CNNC about to go into production in late 2009. I think arv really have hit the money with this one. 

From Ann:

"Specialist resources house Artemis Resources Limited (“Artemis”) has finalised the formal Joint Venture Agreement (JVA) with Trendfield Holdings Limited (“Trendfield”) for the acquisition of an initial 49 per cent stake in two highly prospective uranium projects in the West African nation of Niger and the ability to acquire up to 51% in the joint venture (see attached map) and has commenced exploration work at the project." 

Considerable modern data is available to the joint venture as a result of an airborne survey and geological work conducted by Trendfield in 2007. The JV tenements are ideally situated in one of the world’s richest uranium
producing provinces and adjacent to and located on the same geological fault as China National Nuclear Corporation’s (CNNC) Tegguida Uranium Project (see Figure 1).

The Tegguida deposit has a resource of 15,000 tonnes U3O8 at an average grade of 0.2% (4.48 lbs/tonne) and is currently being developed by CNNC and is expected to be in production by late 2009. To the east of the JV area Rio
Tinto is exploring for uranium.


----------



## motion (3 December 2007)

Hey Guys, 

looks like arv is just about to pay off..with some nice results on copper at Spinifex Ridge.... 

Copper results of up to 26%

Highlights:

• Rock chip sampling returned maximum values of 26.63% copper, 7.11ppm gold, 478ppm silver and 10.7ppm
molybdenum.


----------



## motion (4 December 2007)

hey guys, 

Just talking to myself again .. have arv hit something big ? With results out yesterday and now a trading halt today could something have been hit right next to molly mines ? hmmm I'm interested to know anyone thoughts... 

well time to research some more... maybe even re read the ann and see if there are any clues...


----------



## bravo (4 December 2007)

motion said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Just talking to myself again .. have arv hit something big ? With results out yesterday and now a trading halt today could something have been hit right next to molly mines ? hmmm I'm interested to know anyone thoughts...
> 
> well time to research some more... maybe even re read the ann and see if there are any clues...




Hi Motion,

I'm following this stock since September this year, 
Looks good, they have interest in CTS and AON  also Molybdenum,Gold.Copper projects in WA. I think good announcement coming soon one of this.
It's in my watch list.

Good luck


----------



## motion (31 July 2008)

Well ARV just gets better and better...

Not only have are they in the process of selling Apollo Minerals. But there is a possibility of Iron Ore extensions flowing over from Molly Mines “MOL” into ARV’s land. 

You also have to take in to account the Niger Uranium project as well as a nice sum in the bank.

I think things are looking great for ARV.


----------



## motion (7 August 2008)

I got a letter from ARV and with it a copy of Resource Stocks magazine as they have a nice 2 page story in it for the U project which could go into mining anytime soon if the results are as good as we want them to be.

I still think arv has a lot to offer..


----------



## motion (20 July 2009)

Guys it's been a while since I have been here so hi.. but some good news..

THE DIRT: Robin Bromby | July 20, 2009

Artemis Resources (ARV) closed on Friday at 4.5c. This is a two-year-old company that has gathered some interesting projects. Last week, it bought into the Mundong West uranium projects in the Ashburton region of Western Australia. A sampling project in the early 1970s - before the uranium price collapsed and ended the big uranium hunt in Australia at that time - returned high values of up to 3.9 per cent U3O8. Artemis also has a 49 per cent stake in a uranium project in the Saharan nation of Niger. This project is located close to the Teguidda uranium mine being developed by the Chinese, where there is a resource of 15,000 tonnes of U3O8.

This morning, ARV reported progress at its gold project, also located in the Ashburton region. Mt Clement already has an indicated resource of a 40,600oz of contained gold, along with an inferred resource figure that includes lead, antimony and silver, as well as gold. Now Artemis says it has identified three new anomalies immediately adjacent to the existing resource and which lie between 60m and 90m below surface.

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/business/story/0,28124,25807461-15023,00.html


----------



## motion (5 August 2009)

Seems the Australian has put some focus on this baby and with a good market update I think we will hear some more news soon...


----------



## Speculator (7 February 2010)

Hey guys

Seems ARV holders/posters have gone quiet, I've done a little research today and it looks like things may be starting to align but if possible it would be nice to have an update from a longer term holder.


----------



## motion (1 October 2010)

With all the news coming out of ARV lately, the big Volume turn around and REE project.. this might start to move !! 

time to pull this one out of the draw !!


----------



## Trader Paul (19 October 2010)

Hi folks,

ARV ... has had some good support recently, volumes up and
price ticking up steadily, now ..... looking at our astroanalysis, 
we will be alert for a serious pullback, in the last week of 
November 2010 ... from 25112010-03122010, just ahead of 
another positive aspect, due around 06-07122010 ...  

have a great day

    paul



=====


----------



## surfingman (24 October 2010)

Did somebody say Rare Earths?

All Rare Earth stocks are going off the charts but this little number doesnt seem to be noticed.

http://www.artemisresources.com.au/IRM/content/projects_yangibana.html

-80 drill holes used to define a historical resource of rare earth oxides.

-Ferrocarbonatite dykes host significant rare earth oxide grading 1.70% REO averaged from 3,500m of drilling.
A high Neodymium component (+26% of total REO).

-Light REO Lanthanum, Cerium, Praseodimium, Neodymium, Samarium

-Heavy REO Europium and Gadolinium

-Seven (7) kilometers of strike remains largely untested but highly prospective

-Eleven (11) prospects identified so far at surface                           
26% of TREO is Neodymium (Nd)


----------



## mr. jeff (3 November 2010)

Hello everyone following this thread. 
Just for a heads up, ARV has had a share issue to raise capital at 5.5c.
You might keep your head out of the way in case any of this stock comes back onto the market. 



> Australian Resources Company, Artemis Resources
> Limited (ASX:ARV) is pleased to advise that it has
> completed its capital raising of A$5.4m (before costs)
> with the second part of this raising, a 1 for 6 underwritten
> ...



announced 2nd Nov. ASX release.

also announced today;


> ASX Announcement 3rd November 2010 Rare Earth Results from Yangibana Confirm Strike Potential
> • Highly anomalous levels of Cerium (3883ppm), Lanthanum (1727ppm), Neodymium (1585ppm) and Praseodymium (490ppm)
> • Auger sampling provides evidence for rare earths continuing along a 7km strike
> • Database establishment incorporating 80 historical RC drill holes is well advanced towards modelling




So read these releases before getting too excited. 
One might be good, the other could be painful for a time.

Is there a chance that perhaps this sequence of events was planned to support the release of the shares onto the market and prevent a bad reaction?


----------



## pixel (21 April 2011)

... and they're back at 5.5 today. 
I didn't hold them all the way, but took profit before buying back over the past couple of weeks. They look set to break resistance today - maybe somebody "smelled" the quarterlies? Can't be too long now.


----------



## grandia3 (28 June 2011)

Despite positive anns made, this stock keep sliding down 
I'm sometimes amazed how the stock market works


----------



## theartglasshouse (1 July 2011)

I wish I had the money to buy more!


----------



## pixel (26 July 2011)

theartglasshouse said:


> I wish I had the money to buy more!



 Now might be the time: "Substantial resource increaase"

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01200378


----------



## theartglasshouse (26 July 2011)

pixel said:


> Now might be the time: "Substantial resource increaase"
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01200378




Which is good news! If the share price goes a bit lower, I will most certainly buy some more. I will sit on the sidelines for a while and watch as this one is a rollercoaster of late.


----------



## theartglasshouse (18 November 2011)

New lows, lack of volume and the news out of here is very poor. Doesn't seem to be much happening at all, on all fronts. We need a good update to get this one going 

Hopefully no news is good news, still holding and increasing my holdings. This one better not be my first major loss LOL...


----------



## pixel (19 November 2011)

theartglasshouse said:


> New lows, lack of volume and the news out of here is very poor. Doesn't seem to be much happening at all, on all fronts. We need a good update to get this one going
> 
> Hopefully no news is good news, still holding and increasing my holdings. This one better not be my first major loss LOL...



 weekly chart: looking sad




daily chart: where, if any, is support?


----------



## theartglasshouse (23 February 2012)

Typically, this one moves about $0.02 just before I was going to buy some more $0.017 LOL...

Good to see some movement for a change on this one. It would be good to see it continuing, but highly doubtful it will crack the $0.03 for a while yet. See what the drilling results turn up later this year.


----------



## theartglasshouse (24 February 2012)

A lot more buyers coming on board. Will be interesting to see if this can be sustained, but probably not likely until the drill results are released. Still a while to come though!

It would be good to see this finish Feb 2012 at least around $0.024. Although I will only top up if it hits the sub 2's again. 

ARV is my dark horse!


----------



## pixel (24 February 2012)

theartglasshouse said:


> A lot more buyers coming on board. Will be interesting to see if this can be sustained, but probably not likely until the drill results are released. Still a while to come though!
> 
> It would be good to see this finish Feb 2012 at least around $0.024. Although I will only top up if it hits the sub 2's again.
> 
> ARV is my dark horse!



 mine as well; I got in at 2.1 yesterday.
Nice juicy gap(s) overhead - or even better prospects?


----------



## theartglasshouse (24 February 2012)

Some really high volume for this stock and the price is holding well at the moment!

Some interested people in this one at the moment compared to the last 10 months.

We are either fools pixel or onto something good!


----------



## theartglasshouse (29 February 2012)

Nothing is stopping this one so far today! It is on the move! Will be seeing some green on this one shortly


----------



## theartglasshouse (1 March 2012)

Up she goes! I should have chosen this for the March competition! :

You still in Pixel? 

Wondering if it is all this NST take over chat that is going on?! 

Oh well, am in the green and will just see where this ends up before I consider bailing.


----------



## pixel (1 March 2012)

theartglasshouse said:


> Up she goes! I should have chosen this for the March competition! :
> 
> You still in Pixel?



 sure am 
I did take half profit yesterday. Should've known better and recognised the 3c offer line for what it was: *a lid.*  Bookies would give long odds that the same "connections" were buying at 2.8 and 2.9.


----------



## theartglasshouse (1 March 2012)

3.5 and climbing! 

What a good week for ARV, the sleeping beast has awakened!

Still, you made some good profit yesterday and still in for the ride!


----------



## BraceFace (1 March 2012)

*Yandal Update*

From the recent ASX announcement (see below)...
Finally some positive news.

Anyone know why the discussion on ARV has been suspended over on HC?
Never seen that before. It's been "offline" for months. Weird



Highlights 
 IP survey highlights large a[/B]nomaly below and adjacent
to shallow oxide gold mineralisation at Lowlands.  
Mineralised structures at Lowlands open to the north,
south and at depth. 
Strong IP basement anomalies detected beneath
palaeo‐channels north and south of Slav Well. 
DrillingprogramtocommenceinQ22012.

Artemis Resources Ltd (ASX: ARV) is pleased to announce the results of 33 km of Induced Polarisation (IP) surveys completed over a two month period at its Yandal Gold Project located on the Yandal Greenstone Belt in the Western Australian Goldfields region.
The IP surveys have successfully defined anomalies within favourable greenstone host rocks and/or structures. The anomalies identified by the Artemis exploration team are interpreted to be quite large bodies of disseminated sulphide, with potential to host deposits of +1Moz gold, similar to the Bronzewing and Jundee gold projects, which lie on the Yandal Greenstone Belt.
At Lowlands, the IP anomalism coincides with the location of steep north‐south high grade structures interpreted from shallow drilling and recent mapping. The IP indicates these structures are open to the north, south, and at depth.
IP anomalism has also been detected coincident with a linear north‐south striking magnetic feature, immediately east of Lowlands, which is interpreted to be an Archaean dolerite sill.
Several IP anomalies were also detected below the palaeo‐ channels north of Forked Stick and Slav Well prospects. These may reflect structurally controlled sulphide mineralisation associated with gold, below areas of deep weathering. The areas covered by palaeo‐channels have received no effective drilling to date. RC drill testing of all of the above targets is planned to commence in Q2 2012.[/B]


----------



## BraceFace (17 January 2013)

So there's an impressive announcement, the stock goes up 170% and no-one even comments!?
Not here, not anywhere else either.
ARV has no friends online it would seem.
Pay attention people, read the latest announcement and see what you think.


----------



## Letts (28 October 2013)

This little stock seems to be one that gets overlooked - with two high grade announcements in the past few weeks and more to come, it seems like a no brainer. But we've seen little to no movement on it at all, despite the quality of the announcements, found here: http://www.artemisresources.com.au/IRM/content/investor_asx.html

It's capable of big jumps, but I get the feeling (IMO, DYOR etc) that a few more good releases and this one will be heading north hard. It seems well run, with positive findings from their latest drill results. For no, I'm just going to accumulate haha


----------



## pixel (7 November 2016)

check out the volume of the last 3 days! Is it all just due to the new Director?
There has to be some Master Plan behind the sudden flurry of action. I'm buying some - speccie rules.


----------



## OmegaTrader (7 November 2016)

pixel said:


> View attachment 68728
> 
> 
> check out the volume of the last 3 days! Is it all just due to the new Director?
> There has to be some Master Plan behind the sudden flurry of action. I'm buying some - speccie rules.




Please excuse the poor quality charts.















Around one year - every time it hit .002 it fell back to .001

This happened around 5+ times....



Also, why do most small caps just die???

Or is that a rhetorical question




I hope history does not repeat itself for your sake!



For all the hope and hyperble of a good future...



They are called speccies for a reason haha

Also the offer is .003 

Which means you lose .001 or 33%(.001/.003
~.3333) as the bid is .002

But on the other hand hopefully the volatility will acount for that high spread.


Good luck with your pick


----------



## pixel (7 November 2016)

OmegaTrader said:


> Please excuse the poor quality charts.
> 
> View attachment 68732
> 
> ...




Hi OT,

points taken, and *I did say it's "speccie rules" that govern this trade. *
However, there are two significant differences between those price spikes from 0.1 to 0.2c that you point out from the past year, and the trades on the last 3 days.





The days when shares changed hands for 0.2c in the past were not the days with volume spikes. Volume trades were transacted at 0.1c, and only on the 8th January got it up to 20M, trading at both 0.1 and 0.2c. The other three occasions with substantial volume (30M to 40M) didn't trade 0.2c.
In the past year, high volume or 0.2c days don't correlate with the release of remarkable news items either. One might argue that the former Focus Mineral director had joined the board in August 2015, but the announcement was made after the one-day spike, whereas the new Chairman was introduced before the onset of buying this Thursday. I also take today's news item as a signal. But I won't deny the possibility of a capital raising being announced soonish.


----------



## pixel (8 November 2016)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01799697


> *Highlights
>  High grade visible gold exposed in multiple quartz reef systems at the Silica Hills Gold Project 23 km south south east of Karratha.
>  Initial 38.3 ounces of fine gold already sold through the Perth Mint.
>  Surface gold now identified over a potential 1.8 km of strike.
>  Gearing up of exploration activities. *


----------



## OmegaTrader (8 November 2016)

pixel said:


> Hi OT,
> 
> points taken, and *I did say it's "speccie rules" that govern this trade. *
> However, there are two significant differences between those price spikes from 0.1 to 0.2c that you point out from the past year, and the trades on the last 3 days.
> ...






pixel said:


> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01799697




Interesting,

So what your are thinking is that:

The past spikes were only noise because they did not correlate with fundamental news or announcements and also that the volume spikes did not correlate with price moves.

So they are not as important were as now the volume and price are spiking together which would indicate that something is happening.

Now today, a day later there is an announcement 

Just speculating to take it further then 

IF someone is buying before an announcement 
which means that either that is insider buying and the outlook looks better for the company or

insider buying is hoping that the announcement will drive price.

The risk is that the announcement does not drive price enough or at all, or as you said a future capital raising which could have a negative effect.

Your reasoning makes sense, thanks for sharing

 Now proof is in the pudding


----------



## OmegaTrader (30 November 2016)

Any News

You bought in at .03 ???

Bid ask was .02/ .03

It went up to .03/.04, so you could have broke even at .03

Now it is back at .02/.03

Los of 33% if sold today by spread.

What is happening ?? Still positive?


----------



## pixel (30 November 2016)

When I posted early this month, I had just missed the last 0.1c, but risked a few Grand at 0.2c.
I put some up for sale at 0.3, but didn't manage to sell all of them; the 0.3c offer grew too long for a chance to sell the rest. So, after almost 3 weeks, I time-stopped the last Mill at cost.


----------



## OmegaTrader (1 December 2016)

Ah

Not so bad loss of 33% @ @1000

$300 odd loss

Out of curiosity

Who are the market makers in these penny stocks??

They must make a bit at 33% spread 

I can't recall which stock it was but it had a spread of 1 cent then the next week it reduced significantly almost 90%.

On the chart you could tell volatility and  the  moves also were significantly reduced

A market maker must have stepped in?? Obviously there must be some rules/conventions around this??

Good luck next time 


oops I misread at cost
no loss even better


----------



## pixel (1 August 2017)

Renewed interest in certain metals has turned the focus back on Artemis. 
That made a few nice swing trades possible, and could now even attract some investors.

I take 12.5c as historic resistance - leaving aside the exuberant bounce in February. That resistance broke yesterday, and if it it now turning into holding support, I'll switch from quick swingers to building a longer-term holding.


----------



## pixel (2 August 2017)

I took profit at the next resistance, 15.5c. Seeing how far back one has to go for (equivalent) trades above 16c, I find a pullback more likely than an immediate continuation.
If the breakout prevails and 15.5 turns into holding support, I'll buy back in. I would however be much happier if the gap to 14 was closed before the next leg up.


----------



## pixel (2 August 2017)

Maybe I should've added that I had to leave soon after for a medical checkup.When I came back 3 hours later, the horse had bolted. You get that.
Won't be in tomorrow and probably miss Friday as well. Good luck to all of you who held and likewise those who bought the break at and above 16c.


----------



## pixel (19 November 2017)

Well done all holders/ buyers/ traders. 
As a trader, I'm off right now, but keeping a close watch on it.


----------



## samso (8 September 2018)

I write a blog and I wanted to share a Cobalt project.  I wrote about the topic last week.  I hope that people will find it a good read.

https://samso.com.au/resource/best-...ventional-gold-cobalt-copper-mineral-project/

Cheers


----------



## StanG (5 November 2018)

I believe ARV share price about to rocket. Watch the news flow! Not many juniors cashed up with own plant almost set to go, multiple resources of their own, increasing pricing of the resources they’re developing, processing other’s resources in interim and more to come with steady news flow. That’s why ARV is now in my top three. DYOR


----------



## Trav. (5 November 2018)

Hi StanG

I like your enthusiasm in ARV as I have a very small holding (at a loss) as well, but I think that we have a way to go before seeing the SP soar.

- Cash on hand $12.7 million
- Radio Hill processing plant still not operation and $8.1 million has been spent so far with more to come. 
- Plus the usual commissioning issues of a new plant will not see it making money in a hurry, as ARV are using untried technology in Australia, 
- Exploration costs were $4M for the previous quarter
- The estimated cash outflows for the next quarter are approx $8M. 

It appears ARV will be running out of money soon so some sort of capital raise program will be required, if not already sourced.

Closed at 14cps last week with lows of 13cps which are the levels of Aug 2017.

Cheers

Trav


----------



## Trav. (1 December 2018)

Trav. said:


> It appears ARV will be running out of money soon so some sort of capital raise program will be required, if not already sourced.




Funding announced on the 30/11 - $5.4 million which gave the SP a nice little kick but still a lot of work to do here.


----------



## peter2 (27 August 2021)

It's been a while since the last post on *ARV*. For good reason, as the price has been in a down trend for quite a while. I don't often start a position in companies with lots of exploration activities. Their scarce capital is spread too thinly and not concentrated on one or two main opportunities. I noticed that price was slowly creeping up with higher volume in this chart. Took the punt and it seems others have noticed it today. I have disclosed this position in the Combo Portfolio in the week that I started it. The notice is located in the P2 thread in the members section. 

There's been no exciting news released.  It could be just a few punters like me having a go at *ARV*. Must make sure I get my profit before they decide to gets theirs.


----------



## peter2 (8 September 2021)

I've taken some profit but the price hasn't stopped going higher. The unusual aspect is that there's been no news at all since the price broke out above 0.063. Somebody knows something good at Artemis while the general market is uninformed.


----------

